# [config] como "castellanizar" gentoo (cerrado)

## gks595

Hola a todos. Pongo este mensaje porque al instalar gnome, en el archivo locale-gen solo puse es_ES@ISO-8859-1 y la euro, pero no puse es_ES@UTF-8. El caso es que me instalo casi todo en ingles (casi, porque hay cosas en español). Segui el post para la instalacion en español, cambie las variables citadas, recompile, pero el idioma de gnome sigue siendo ingles para casi todo. Gdm si me aparece en español, ademas, cada vez que instalo algo, lo hace bien, en perfecto castellano, pero ¿que he de hacer para modificar el idioma a gnome, que me lo instalo previamente en ingles? con emerge --newuse --deep world no consegui hacerlo, y eso que añadi nls a mi make.conf, y como ya os he dicho, ahora lo que instalo de nuevo si que me lo pone bien.Last edited by gks595 on Mon Jan 04, 2010 3:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AnFe

Creo que poniendo en make.conf 

```
LINGUAS="es"
```

 te servirá.

De todas formas, creo que hay un post por el foro en el que dice paso a paso todo lo que hay que hacer para dejarlo perfecto, si mal no recuerdo.

Un saludo

----------

## gks595

Eso ya lo puse, y creo que seguí el post correctamente.....Tengo el teclado correcto y todo eso, y ademas, ya te digo, cada vez que pongo algo nuevo, perfecto, en castallano todo, pero con lo que ya tenía instalado, el sistema base gnome, nada, me sigue igual.... ¿Como puedo forzar la recompilacion del paquete gnome con todas sus dependencias?

he probado hacer emerge world, pero no me recompila todo,  esto es lo que recompila:

laptop / # emerge -p --deep  world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20090203 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/which-2.20 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.15 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hdparm-9.20 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/module-rebuild-0.5 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.27-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.12 

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-4.0_p35 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/procps-3.2.8 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/iputils-20071127 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.6 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/pager-0 

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/ufed-0.40-r10 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sed-4.2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.4-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/make-3.81 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/bison-2.3 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/wget-1.12 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-arch/tar-1.20 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/kbd-1.15 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.63-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/editor-0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/pango-1.24.5-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.0.4 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-power/acpid-1.0.10_p3 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-power/cpufreqd-2.1.1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvid-0.10.14 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/dhcp-3.1.2_p1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/readline-6.0_p3 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/psmisc-22.7 

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.6.9 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 

[ebuild   R   ] app-i18n/man-pages-es-1.55-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.22 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.13 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo-20090324 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6 

[ebuild I R   ] net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.10.91.9.3-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r9 

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/amsn-0.97.2-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/busybox-1.14.2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/slim-1.3.1-r4 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/pambase-20090620.1-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r3 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.11-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6 

[ebuild   R   ] sci-mathematics/wxmaxima-0.8.2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/file-5.03 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.16.1 

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/mirrorselect-2.0.0 

[ebuild   R   ] net-dns/avahi-0.6.24-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.5 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.9 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.10.906 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/totem-2.26.3-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/ntfsprogs-2.0.0-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.6 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.36 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.10-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-terms/terminal-0.4.2 

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.6.1 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-2.26.3 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-146-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4 

[ebuild   R   ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.42.34 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.6.0.17 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-2009.3.8 

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/thunar-1.0.1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.5-r2 

laptop / # 

¿tiene alguien alguna idea sobre que puedo hacer???

----------

## AnFe

Si lo que quieres es recompilar todo, la opción que tienes que usar es "-e".

Un saludo

----------

## Txema

Tú lo que quieres no es "castellanizar" gentoo, sino gnome. Por lo que tendrás que buscar en la configuración propia de Gnome, yo tengo Kde y tiene la opción de modificar el idioma con que muestra el escritorio.

Si dices que ya has hecho todo lo relacionado a configurar las locales y la variable LINGUAS, puede que sea eso lo que te falta.

Saludos.

----------

## gks595

Creo que esa sera la solucion al problema. Usare entonces emerge -e gnome...Pero ya que voy a compilar, queria preguntar un par de cosillas por si lo soluciono todo en una pasada. Una, que uses deberia poner para poder reproducir multimedia, o sea, mp3, divx, dvds, mkv y este tipo de archivos, y otra, me decidi a probar Gentoo porque en la ultima entrega de Ubuntu, aunque esta bien, no me funcionaba una aplicacion llamada wxmamixa, que es un frontend (creo que le llamais asi a las interfaces graficas, ¿no?) del programa de calculo maxima, decian por hay que eran fallos de compilacion, que a los paquetes Debian estables no les pasaba eso, que estaban bien compilados. Al instalarlo en Gentoo me he encontrado con el mismo problema. Pongo mis make.conf y package.use por si alguien me sugiere alguna modificacion:

************************************************************************************************************************

make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=k8-sse3 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8-sse3 -O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-qt3 -qt4 acpi apm nvidia pmu -games"

USE="X gnome cups hal dbus gstreamer alsa gtk firefox nls xvid mp3"

MAKEOPTS=-j3

LINGUAS="es"

VIDEO_CARDS=nvidia

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

**************************************************************************************************************

package.use

x11-libs/gtk+ jpeg

sys-auth/pambase consolekit

sci-visualization/gnuplot wxwidgets

media-libs/gd png

media-sound/rhythmbox lame mp3 

************************************************************************************************************

una ultima cosa, se me olvidaba: cuando decido parar el sistema de ventanas, uso el comando /etc/init.d/xdm stop, se cierran los graficos, lo hago por ejemplo cuando quiero compilar y no voy a usar el ordenador mientras tanto, para dejar todos los recursos libres, pero en vez de acelerar, se pone ralentizado, ¿por que pasa esto? antes de arrancar el entorno grafico va superrapido, pero una vez iniciadas las X, si las paro, se pone a ralenti, muy lento. ¿Debo finalizar la sesion grafica con otro comando???

----------

